# Potential bash of a bachmann 45 tonner side rod switcher



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi folks

As the topic suggests, I've got a bachmann 45 ton switcher with the side rod trucks. It is an ungainly beast and it keeps whispering to me that it needs to be transformed into something new. I'm looking for suggestions as to what I might bash it into. I suppose I could even make two small locos...one from each truck! Any ideas or suggestions? 
Regards
Mike
Fonthill Ontario


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's mine.










Before paint:









I narrowed the frame about 1", lowered the cab about 5/8", and lowered the hood about 3/4". 

14.8 volt, 4800 Li-Ion battery in the fuel tank gives me about 8 hours run time. 

More photos and history can be found *on my blog*.

Later,

K


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope to acquire one of these someday and do a bas similar to Kevin's. I really like his. I wish I had picked one up when they were being closed out. 

Patrick


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's what I did with one of the power blocks. 










I just found a shot of the loco at work on the Door Hollow Shortline and made a Utube clip.


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Bob,

This is exactly the sort of thing I was thinking of. I thought of maybe using just the power blocks to make something really unique. Is your loco based on anything real? I'm not knowledgable enough to know any better. Did you make the piston thingy or iS it off of a climax. See......piston thingy.....not that knowledgable.

Cheers...great work
Mike


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a boxcab from mine...









But, why not a critter of some sort?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer Michael L's question, I modeled mine after an 0n30 model kit built loco I saw at an open house event. I Googled Quarry Locomotive and found pictures. Everything I do is freelanced.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Bruce, 

It looks like you replaced the trucks on yours. Bought, built or kitbashed?

Patrick


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Cooke said:


> Bruce,
> 
> It looks like you replaced the trucks on yours. Bought, built or kitbashed?
> 
> Patrick


Patrick, I kept the trucks on the boxcab, just removed the siderods and added some other details. More here.
On the little critter, it's an Aristocraft RS-3 truck, with some details added and a body built from brass. More here.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Bruce, 
Thanks for the reply and the link to your website. 

Patrick


----------

